# First Avalanche Death of the Season



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://denverpost.com/news/ci_3190182

He wasn't wearing a beacon


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

There is an acocunt from one of the first responsers on TGR. From the sounds of it, beacon or not this person would have died. Just from an untrained observers perspective, the victim suffered incredible trauma in the slide.
Yes he should have had a beacon. Probably wouldn't have made a difference. Just don't get caught in an avalanche.

RIP


----------



## mdre21 (Jun 14, 2005)

From what I've read, he had a beacon, however he left in his car or at home. Beeps won't do you any good if they ain't attached to you. I've also seen that beacon or not he probably didn't stand much of a chance, but this should serve as a reminder to everyone, you'll never have a chance without your beacon. He was buried 2 hours, probably would've been closer to 30 min. with beeps on. A sad tragedy for sure, everyone please be careful, and look out for your fellow friends, enemies, riders, skiers, hoes, bros, whoever. Peace.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

just a beacon aint gona cut it.........

powder to the people!!!!!!!
MM


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

Youre preaching to the choir.


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

there is a new avalanche forcast center for the elk mountain range. www.rfavalanche.org or at 970-920-1664. they said they are still working out the kinks with the website but it should be fully functional soon. 

powder to the people!!!
MM


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)




----------



## mwdenker (Jan 6, 2004)

*he was careless*

I enthuse many people to try the backcountry, but if you are not prepared wait. This is another case of some one being to confident in their skiing or snowboarding to use the proper equipment. DONT BE STUPID.


----------



## mwdenker (Jan 6, 2004)

*I am sorry*

\ I morn what has happened but we all need to give mother nature some respect and use the proper equipment when we venture out into some place were there are risks. My prayers are with his family.


----------

